# Fraserglen’s Cobra Kai of Carmspack



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

Not much to say, 
Trainer has been working of grips for a month now, coming along extremely well!
He’s such a good sport !


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

How easy is the cradling? Could be me being kind of a clod, but every dog I've had would rather not, Lol.


----------



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

Steve Strom said:


> How easy is the cradling? Could be me being kind of a clod, but every dog I've had would rather not, Lol.


He calms right down
and then back into
The game


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Handsome boy!


----------

